# JD 1020 tractor



## JimVT

I added one more to my collection. this one was a gift from a b17 pilot that passed away. it is gas and in excellent shape. he bought it in 1969 for his hobby farm. the tires are rotted and may fail if I do any heavy work.


----------



## mla2ofus

If it's had proper care, it'll probably outlast you, Jim.
                                          Mike


----------



## 300 H and H

Looks like it would be worthy of new rubber to. Nice "utility" tractor, quite desirable to a Deere guy. 

Enjoy, and remember your friend. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## JimVT

i'm having a governor problem . it likes to open and close while not under much of a load.
if I have a heavy load it seems to work ok and increases and holds an even speed.
was thinking lastnight that a return spring could be missing and I didn't notice it.
I been clipping pastures with it and just running it as it is.  
dairy heifers in the distance


----------

